# White Wheels



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks ok.

Might be a little difficult to keep clean.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You are right, it doesn't match anything... lol, personally i think what ruins it is the style of the hubcap... If it were rims we would be having a different conversation.


----------



## Mr.MasonDixon (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah its plasti dip I can Change it down the road just messing around till i get my money saved up for some rims. Getting my windows tinted this week.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Might be a little difficult to keep clean.


I just painted my wheels Black it is my second vehicle that I have painted the wheels black and if you thought white was hard to keep clean, OMG black is by far the worst.. :angry:


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

iKermit said:


> You are right, it doesn't match anything... lol, personally i think what ruins it is the style of the hubcap... If it were rims we would be having a different conversation.


+1. ¡Exactamente!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thinking about doing this to mr rs rims


----------



## Mr.MasonDixon (Jan 25, 2013)

plastidip sells stuff called Brake Dust Pro, its a touchless scrub for wheels. Ive heard it makes them look like brand new. Ill let you guys know how it works.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mr.MasonDixon said:


> plastidip sells stuff called Brake Dust Pro, its a touchless scrub for wheels. Ive heard it makes them look like brand new. Ill let you guys know how it works.


Please do - I'm curious how that stuff works.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks good. I'm going to plastidip my rims and chrome pieces on my cruze. Right now I'm "murdered" out but I would like to accent. I have an apple sticker maybe go white, or I was thinking trying one the plastidip blaze colors. 














Here are some current pictures. I just spray painted the wheel covers. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks really bold, personally that red is a tad bit dark for my taste compared to that strong white. Still refreshing to see something other than black rims, if you like it that's cool.


----------

